# wer spielt mit mir Schach? x11



## armin (13 Juli 2010)




----------



## tommie3 (13 Juli 2010)

Ich will!


----------



## RustyRyan (13 Juli 2010)

Ich auch....:thumbup:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (13 Juli 2010)




----------



## Q (14 Juli 2010)

ich kann  :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Juli 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## Endgamer77 (15 Juli 2010)

Wir spielen eine Runde was du magst 
und eine Runde was ich mag ,okey!
Danke


----------



## djheizer (15 Juli 2010)

Ich!!!!!! Will schach spielen;-)


----------



## neman64 (16 Juli 2010)

Ich spiele mit dir und dann lege ich dich flach.


----------



## romanderl (19 Juli 2010)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## jcfnb (30 Juli 2010)

ich mach mit


----------

